
Undirect - Chrome extension that removes Google redirect search result - jnazario
https://code.google.com/p/undirect/
======
hayksaakian
Would you rather have Google track your visited pages, or allow your
destination to know how you got there, personally identifying you?

Webmasters get aggregated data via Google analytics. If you're signed in to
Google, they don't know your personal, individual referrer on landing on their
site.

~~~
billyjobob
I guess the question is would you rather have hundreds of separate sites that
you don't trust but who each only have a very small amount of data on you, or
one site that you slightly trust but who has every data to build a complete
profile of you.

------
jameswyse
Nice. I'm on a pretty decent connection but quite often google's redirection
page takes forever to load.

For anyone struggling to install this: Download the .crx file to your
computer, open chrome://extensions/ then drag the file to that page.

~~~
captn3m0
There is a chrome webstore link above that.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/undirect/dohbiijnj...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/undirect/dohbiijnjeiejifbgfdhfknogknkglio)

~~~
jameswyse
Woops, completely glossed over that.

------
kotnik
One alternative is GSanitizer extension.

------
jiyinyiyong
It's a useful extension to Chinese Google users.

~~~
ukoki
Yup this is just what I've been looking for. Since Google regularly gets one-
minute bans, I'm constantly having to give up on a search and switch to
another search engine.

